# Mouse problem FreeBSD 6.4 AMD64



## tstorzuk (May 7, 2009)

Hello all,

I was having a bunch of trouble trying to get my mouse to work on a new installation. I tried every single mouse protocol and port combination I could think of, to no avail.

I finally thought, hmmmm......maybe my KVM isn't sending the right kind of signal. It's a LinksKey Audio & Mic 4-port KVM Switch.

I grabbed another mouse, hooked it up directly to my server. Restarted it and tada! It worked with the default protocol and port.

Now I can try running X Windows, Gnome or KDE.

I thought I should post this in case anyone else comes up with the same mouse problem.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 8, 2009)

I'm using a Belkin KVM at work (USB), and as long as it's 'on' (connected) when I start my laptop, all works fine, as does switching from/to other machines. Booting with the KVM switched to another machine won't work. Which is not FreeBSD-specific, though.


----------



## tstorzuk (May 8, 2009)

I tied that, but still it would not work....at all.

I did the entire installation and post installation with it on that port on the KVM (the other 2 servers I never have to mess with on it). I tried rebooting several times to see if that worked.

Adding another mouse directly attached to this new server is the only way I was able to get the mouse daemon to function properly.

But thanks for the info about the Belkin KVM. That's what I'm using with my other PC group, but they're all Windows boxes.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 8, 2009)

It connects three FreeBSD machines (one laptop, two servers) and an XP Pro box at work. Works well. _If_ there's trouble, it's the XP box losing the USB sub system. Oh, and for some reason switching using the keyboard doesn't work, I have to use the KVM buttons. No big deal, though, it's right next to me.


----------

